

Australian men can’t sit next to unaccompanied minors on flights - ilamont
http://blog.sfgate.com/hottopics/2012/08/13/discrimination-australian-men-can%E2%80%99t-sit-next-to-unaccompanied-minors/?plckOnPage=2&plckItemsPerPage=20&plckSort=TimeStampDescending

======
cwb71
I strongly support this policy and hereby volunteer to move as far away from
your children as possible on the aircraft.

~~~
Dylan16807
The really annoying ones are probably accompanied, sadly, so this plan isn't
going to work out.

